# Höchstzulässige Temperatur Wasserkühlung



## martin_1988at (5. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

ich wollte Fragen, welche Temperaturen eine Waserkühlung aushält. 
Die CPU wird von einer MSI CoreLiquid 280R gekühlt. Beim Heat Test mit Prime 95 hat die CPU Temperaturen von über 80 Grad erreicht. Ich vermute, dass das Wasser in der Aio ähnliche Temperaturen erreicht. Im Idle erreicht die CPU ca.30 Grad. Beim zocken bis zu 50 Grad. Sind 50 bzw. 80 Grad schädlich für die Kühlung? Was hält eine Aio aus? Danke im Voraus! LG


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Februar 2022)

"Aushalten" ist relativ - die Frage ist wie lange.

Wenn ich einfach mal davon ausgehe, dass du "sicher dauerfest" meinst dann bist du in dem Bereich, wenn deine Wassertemperatur zu keiner Zeit über 40°C liegt. Der Bereich bis 50°C gilt aber ebenfalls noch als problemlos über längere Zeiträume. Erst bei noch höheren Wassertemperaturen können Pumpenbauteile und Schläuche (je nach Material) Probleme bekommen.

Wie du vielleicht bemerkst rede ich nur von Wassertemperaturen - denn wie heiß die Chips selbst werden ist der Kühlung völlig egal. Wenn deine CPU 100°C hat weil sie am Limit übertaktet ist aber das Wasser im Kreislauf bei 35°C bleibt ist alles super. Wenn die CPU 70°C hat aber der Kreislauf so schwach ist dass das Wasser dabei 60°C warm wird ists dagegen auf Dauer schädlich.

Noch ein Hinweis am Rande: AiOs haben aufgrund ihrer billligen Bauweise sowieso keine besonders hohen Lebenserwartungen und die sind auch nicht wesentlich davon beeinflusst ob das Wasser darin jetzt 30, 40 oder 50°C warm wird. Deine Frage würde also eher auf Custom WaKüs passen die man gerne mal 10+ Jahre verwenden möchte und nicht auf AiOs die nach ner Handvoll Jahren sowieso meist im Eimer sind.


----------



## martin_1988at (5. Februar 2022)

Die Wassertemperatur kann ich leider nicht feststellen, da die Aio keine Sensoren hat. Wenn die CPU 80 Grad erreicht, wird das Wasser nach einiger Zeit vermutlich auch so warm werden? Das gute bei meiner Aio ist, dass sich die Pumpe im Radiator im Auslassberich befindet. Das Wasser ist daher bereits kühler, wenn es zur Pumpe kommt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Februar 2022)

martin_1988at schrieb:


> Wenn die CPU 80 Grad erreicht, wird das Wasser nach einiger Zeit vermutlich auch so warm werden?


Nein, bei weitem nicht. Genauso wie dein Essen auf dem Herd nicht die 1000°C der Herdplatte erreicht.
Der Chip selbst gibt sehr viel Wärme auf sehr kleiner Fläche ab und wird deswegen sehr heiß. Diese Wärme muss erstmal über Wärmeleitung (CPU-Heatspreader, Paste, Kühlerboden) ins Wasser übertragen werden wo sich dann die gleiche Energiemenge auf viel Wasser verteilt - deswegen ist das wesentlich kühler.

Du kannsts ja ausprobieren - berühre nach längerer Last (wenn sich ein Glecihgewicht eingestellt hat) ein metallisches Teil deines Radiators - das ist dann in der Nähe bzw. leicht unter der Wassertemperatur im Kreislauf. So lange kein Teil der WaKü beim berühren unangenehm warm wird (was beim Menschen so bei grob 50°C anfängt) ist alles ok.

Die Dinger sind ja schon so ausgelegt, dass diese Dinge in aller Regel nie zum Problem werden. Um Wassertemperaturen in AiOs zu erreichen die tatsächlich schädlich sind müsste mans schon absichtlich drauf anlegen (und etwa den Radiator abdecken oder sowas). AiOs sterben nicht wegen zu hohen Temperaturen sondern an kaputten Pumpen/Lagern (weil 3-Cent-Bauteile drin sind) und an Korrosion/Ablagerungen (weil man lieber Aluminium + Glykol verwendet um sich teure Kupferbauteile zu sparen) usw.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2022)

martin_1988at schrieb:


> Die Wassertemperatur kann ich leider nicht feststellen, da die Aio keine Sensoren hat. Wenn die CPU 80 Grad erreicht, wird das Wasser nach einiger Zeit vermutlich auch so warm werden?


Die Wassertemperatur ist natürlich auch ausschlaggebend, wie heiß die CPU wird, aber es gibt ein Bereich, da könnte die Wassertemperatur auch sehr niedrig sein und die CPU-Temperatur trotzdem sehr hoch und das kommt dann zustande, wenn eine sehr hohe Leistungsaufnahme vorliegt.

Zum Beispiel mit meiner custom Wakü in Cinebench R23, Wassertemperatur 28°C und CPU Kern 91°C. Das liegt einfach daran, dass die Wärme nicht gut genug mit solch einer hohen Leistungsaufnahme abgeführt werden kann und sich im Kern staut. Daher wird man mit einer Wasserkühlung auch keine Wunder erwarten dürfen. Klar, mit mehr Fläche, wird die Wassertemperatur niedriger ausfallen und mit normaler Last auch dann niedriger mit dem Prozessor ausfallen.

In einem Test hatte ich mal Wärmeleitpaste gegen Flüssigmetall zwischen IHS und Kühler verwendet, das Ergebnis im selben extrem Test (Prime95) waren 10°C niedrigere Temperaturen, mit derselben Wassertemperatur.

EDIT:

Ich verwende aber kein LM mehr zwischen iHS und Kühler.

Denn zum einen ist es sehr gefährlich, sollte was davon ins Sockel laufen und dann bekommt man LM sehr schwer wieder entfernt. Das Zeug trocknet nach längerer so stark aus, dass es mit schleifen und Polieren entfernt werden muss. Die Schrift darauf ist dann auch nicht mehr gut bis gar nicht zu erkennen, was ggf. auch ein Wiederverkauf erschwert.

Zudem macht es mit normalen Anwendungen und Games nicht viel aus.

Denn das wäre dasselbe mit einer Wasserleitung 80 vs 100 im Durchschnitt, wo zwar das Wasser besser abfließen kann, wenn es voll aufgedreht ist, aber kaum was ausmacht, wenn das Wasser gemäßigt aufgedreht ist und sich kein Wasser anstauen kann und egal wie dick der Durchschnitt immer noch gut abfließen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Februar 2022)

Bei einer 2×-140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung auf einem i7-2600K ist mit Sicherheit der Wärmetransport aus dem Silizium bis in das Wasser limitierend, aber nicht die Kühlung das Wassers im Radiator. Solange die Pumpe noch vernünftig arbeitet und die Flüssigkeit nicht eingetrocknet ist, wird die Temperatur letzterer also deutlich näher an der Lufttemperatur denn an der CPU-Temperatur liegen. Meist werden die Schläuche kaum mehr als handwarm.

Angaben für die tatsächlichen Grenzwerte nennen die Hersteller aber so gut wie nie. Allgemein gibt es Wasserkühlungstechnik, die nicht für mehr als 40 °C Wassertemperatur freigegeben ist und der man mehr als 50 °C auch nicht dauerhaft zumuten möchte, aber es gibt auch Komponenten mit genau der gleichen Funktion mit Freigabe bis 65 °C und außerhalb des PC-Marktes auch bis über 90 °C. Warmwassersysteme für Server werden bewusst auf wenigstens 70 °C ausgelegt, aber bei Endkundenprodukten kann man nur raten.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Februar 2022)

Bei meiner Aquastream Ultimate werden 50 °C angegeben.
Habe mir jetzt aber neue DDC (PWM) Pumpen gekauft und da werden 60 °C angegeben.


----------

